# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Habibi Da very good song

## Pravit

You want to listen to Arabic songs? Listen to HABIBI DA. It's by an Egyptian singer Hisham Abbas. All of my friends know this song, and they're not even learning Arabic. Of course, knowing me, you have to know this song...  http://music.6arab.com/hisham-3abbas..7abeebi-dah.rm 
If you like Arabic music: http://www.6arab.com

----------


## Jasper May

With all due respect, and running the risk of incurring a 50-PAR penalty, I think it's crap.  :P However, the refrain is quite catchy, I admit.

----------


## Pravit

> With all due respect, and running the risk of incurring a 50-PAR penalty, I think it's cr@p.  :P However, the refrain is quite catchy, I admit.

 WHA??? -50 PAR, pah! -100 PAR! -1000 PAR! To quote "Disco Dancer", "Get out you bastard!"

----------


## Линдзи

My favorite part is when the lead singer just WAILS "Nani naniiiiii!"  Hee.

----------


## Pravit

It's "Nari Narain!" translation: My fire, two fires. 
"Nar" means fire in Arabic. Add "-i" to the end and it means 'my fire.' 
-ayn is dual form, so "narayn" becomes "two fires."

----------


## Jasper May

Mmm, it has grown on me, in fact. Now I kinda like it... The disco-beat-riff-thing is a bit tacky, though.  ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

Have you guys heard the new one by Nick Berg?  It's head-bangin to say the least

----------

Where do you put stress in "Habibi"?

----------

you put the stress on the 1 st " i " . (that is: the 4 th letter of the word).

----------

Thanks   ::   
I thought so, but wasn't sure.

----------


## Pravit

If you listen to the song, you can hear where Hisham puts the stress.

----------


## MoZeS

hmmm, Pravit, i agree about Nari Narayn...
but in the song, nari naren is not arabic, he said it as an indian word in the urdu language and it means something like beauty or something...

----------

